# 62 Schwinn Tiger



## rollfaster (Aug 3, 2020)

Got this one from a friend yesterday, been wanting it for a while. Will go through this one completely in the fall.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2020)

Last year for the Radiant Red.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 3, 2020)

Nice one, Rob! I dig middleweights! Its just those seats! Ouch!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 4, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> Nice one, Rob! I dig middleweights! Its just those seats! Ouch!



You’re right about that Don, they don’t provide much comfort( especially for older bottoms like ours).


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 4, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Last year for the Radiant Red.



That’s right! I have several reds, but this is the only radiant red. The others are opalescent. 55 and 58 Corvettes, and a 56 Tiger.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 15, 2020)

I have a red '63 Tiger, is it a different color? ('67 fenders)


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 15, 2020)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I have a red '63 Tiger, is it a different color? ('67 fenders)
> View attachment 1247906




Schwinn went from the Radiant Red to the Flamboyant Red in 1963, a lighter red.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 20, 2020)

Looking better after a good cleanup, with of course all bearings serviced with fresh grease( including hubs). Just doing finishing details on it now. Kickstand has a mean lean, so tried a couple of different cams, pins and even correct angle stands. Still has a decent lean but a little better than before.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2020)

Something is for sure going on with that stand, it's hangin pretty dang low.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 21, 2020)

Yeah, weird deal here. Gonna try a couple more options this weekend.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 21, 2020)

Sold my 63 flamboyant red Tiger yesterday. Miss it already,but I got good money for it. And I kept the 4 reflector rack for a future project.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 21, 2020)

island schwinn said:


> Sold my 63 flamboyant red Tiger yesterday. Miss it already,but I got good money for it. And I kept the 4 reflector rack for a future project.View attachment 1251756



That was a beauty. But hey, there’s more out there waiting to be found!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 22, 2020)

Fixed the kickstand lean by putting in a better cam and rotating the pin. Looks great next to my 61 Speedster.


----------

